# batch / net use copy



## Thor7331 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte von meiner lokalen Platte einen Ordner auf verschiedene Rechner verteilen, die jedoch nicht über eine Namensauflösung zu erreichen sind, also per IP.
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass meine Batch einfach nicht funktionieren will.

Diese sieht so aus:

@ echo off

IF  EXIST T:\ net use T: /DELETE
net use T: /DELETE
echo "Testrechner gestartet"
net use T: \\192.168.111.11\C$ /user:xxxxx\xxxx xxxx
IF NOT EXIST T:\Test md T:\Test 
xcopy /s/e /y C:\Test T:\Test
echo "Testrechner beendet"
net use T: /d
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen oder hat ein ähnliches Problem?


----------



## deepthroat (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi.





Thor7331 hat gesagt.:


> Nun habe ich das Problem, dass meine Batch einfach nicht funktionieren will.


Was heißt das? Du solltest dein Problem schon irgendwie beschreiben.

Und schalte das Echo mal auf *on*. Dann kannst du auch sehen was passiert.

Wenn du nicht siehst wo es hapert, poste mal die Ausgabe von dem Skript.

Gruß


----------



## Thor7331 (2. Oktober 2009)

hat sich geklärt... danke
/closed


----------



## deepthroat (2. Oktober 2009)

Thor7331 hat gesagt.:


> hat sich geklärt... danke
> /closed


Für andere, die evtl. das gleiche Problem haben wäre es nett wenn du noch schreiben würdest woran es lag und wie du das Problem gelöst hast.

Bitte setze das Thema noch auf erledigt! Danke.


----------

